# The excessive flower power positivity thread



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Post how everything and everyone is totally awesome! Like every post in this thread whether you bother reading them or not! Lots of emoticons, but no negative ones! Rainbow and sunshine and whatever! 
THIS IS SUCH A GREAT IDEA ISN'T IT?!?!?! :clap: :cheers: :angel:


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

The "Area 51" forum is completely awesome because it's like that alien place in Nevada, and that's super cool in my book!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

*Baroque music is awesome* - *like jewelled beads of sunlight  :angel: flung in patterns :angel:  against the glass wall of our brains.
*
*Baroque* *roques*! :guitar:


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

A new post from DiesIraeVIX! AMAZIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNGG!!!!!!

edit: and Ingélou!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Positive reinforcement from Dim7 - *Co-o-o-o-l*!


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

Ingélou encouraging Dim7's positive reinforcement, well that's just... wait for it... POSITIVELY GREAT!!!!!!


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

Me entertaining myself in quite possibly the most absurd thread this forum has ever known. My enthusiasm is overflowing, I'm bursting at the seams! Thank you Dim7 for the d̶u̶m̶b̶e̶s̶t̶ greatest thread idea in all of human history!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

I SIMPLY CAN'T CONTAIN THIS ENERGY!!!!!


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

What a COINKYDINK, Dim7, because neither can I!!!!! Let's positively produce a petition to Mr. Magle and Mr. Krummhorn to have this thread "stickied" and force-fed to every new member for all of eternity.

Krummhorn. Please. PLEASE close this thread as soon as possible. Dim7 is holding us hostage, forcing us to be positive. Please help. PLEASE! He's a mad man!


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Dim7 has been permanently IP-banned for starting such a revolting thread. ToS has been amended to include prohibitions of this kind of ickiness, and to restore balance on the forum, forum members are encouraged to insult each other and engage in pointless negativity for at least a week.

Instead of banning the Dim7 account itself I have taken control over it and posting this message using the account because.... uh, I don't know, because I can.

-Krummhorn


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

^^^I will miss you around here, Dim7.

Tonight I'm going out for some Chinese food and will order some Dim Sum to honor/honour your memory. :wave:

PS: By the way, may I sub-license your tag?


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Dim7 has been banned!!! Let's party!!!!! :cheers: :trp:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Don't forget-you must sell your 1103 shares of STI stock as you will no longer be a current member of the _Bored_ of Directors.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Woooooooooooooow!

This thread is just soooooooooo COOOOL! 










Bummer that you got banned, Dim. Guess we'll have to hold a memorial for ya. Rest in peace!  :angel:


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

あら、なんて可愛らしいおにぎり ^_^ すっごい素敵だわ！


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Dim7 said:


> Like every post in this thread whether you bother reading them or not!


There. I've "liked" all the posts and I haven't read a single one! Happy?


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

*Happy??! More like dying of pure joy!!!!*


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Dim7 said:


> *Happy??! More like dying of pure joy!!!!*


I had trouble reading that, sir. You might want to post it in lime green or brick red.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Celloman said:


> There. I've "liked" all the posts and I haven't read a single one! Happy?


There really should be a "liking" machine.

My secretary takes offense at my calling her a "liking machine" even though I pay her $5 a day more for relieving me of this annoying burden. She "likes" them right off the names I've given her.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Question: What if you're allergic to flowers? Is there such a thing as "grass" power or "tree" power for those who would prefer a healthier alternative?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Celloman said:


> Question: What if you're allergic to flowers? Is there such a thing as "grass" power or "tree" power for those who would prefer a healthier alternative?


Dear Questioner, both grass and trees are linked with Hippy Joy. In the first case - no comment; in the second place, try *hugging a tree* before posting, and the requisite delirious elation should be achieved. 
Sincerely,
Madame la Marquise


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

YAY!!!!!!!!11
Let's all melt with sheer happiness!!!!!!!!1


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

!!!!!!!wow!!!!!!! 
!!!!!!!!double post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

MoonlightSonata said:


> !!!!!!!wow!!!!!!!
> !!!!!!!!double post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


OMG you can double post, that's just way too INCREDIBLE!!!!!!! I CAN'T BELIEVE THAT JUST HAPPENED!!!!


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Dim7 said:


> OMG you can double post, that's just way too INCREDIBLE!!!!!!! I CAN'T BELIEVE THAT JUST HAPPENED!!!!


AND I can write in COMIC SANS and NOBODY'S allowed to COMPLAIN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

You should change your username to SunshineRondo!!! And I should change my username to Bright7!!! Though they are fabulous already!!:tiphat:


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Bright7 said:


> You should change your username to SunshineRondo!!! And I should change my username to Bright7!!! Though they are fabulous already!!:tiphat:


What a tippety-toppety sunshiney beautiful lovely amazing thrilling FABULULOUS idea!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

I am almost the top poster of the day!!!! I'm practically a spammer at this point!! Yippee!!!!!!!  :angel:

edit: oops I forgot that I have been a spambot all along anyway! Teheheh  *girlish giggling*


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Dim7 said:


> I am almost the top poster of the day!!!! I'm practically a spammer at this point!! Yippee!!!!!!!
> 
> edit: oops I forgot that I have been a spambot all along anyway! Teheheh *girlish giggling*


Awwwwww, you've been deceiving us this whole time? 

That's hilarious!!!!! And FUUUUUUUUNNN!

:lol::lol:


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

*Always remember that too much sunshine can harm your skin - even as it adds a merry giddiness to your personal manners. Though not half as much as moonshine does. * :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Apart from making you see the little people, moonshine is harmless.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

This genre is BOTH known as "power metal" AND "flower metal", so this very appropriate!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I was beginning to feel quite loved up and euphoric until Dim7 posted that damned Rick Astley video. Now I'm being talked down in the Bad Trips Tent.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

One word to describe this thread:

*trippy*


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Ingélou said:


> *Always remember that too much sunshine can harm your skin - even as it adds a merry giddiness to your personal manners. Though not half as much as moonshine does. *


I can't read a word of your post but I LOOOOOOVE it anyway!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

It's the TC 'invisible ink' method - to read it, you press 'reply with quote' and it shows up in black. Then cancel - unless you actually want to post!

One of my threads that may prove relevant, 'How boho are *you*?' -
http://www.talkclassical.com/30719-how-boho-you.html?highlight=
I suspect that Dim7 will turn out to be the Grand Boho of Bohos. :tiphat: :lol:

Maybe this one might be relevant too: Bad Hair Days - 
http://www.talkclassical.com/35635-bad-hair-days.html?highlight=

Now - does Dim7 have *enough hair* to be hippy? :lol:
Bets starting now...


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Ingélou said:


> It's the TC 'invisible ink' method - to read it, you press 'reply with quote' and it shows up in black. Then cancel - unless you actually want to post!
> 
> One of my threads that may prove relevant, 'How boho are *you*?' -
> http://www.talkclassical.com/30719-how-boho-you.html?highlight=
> ...


I would do something exciting with my hair were it not for the fact that it disagrees with combs.
But a negative statement like that has no place on this hippy-happy thread! Let's all combust with delight!

P.S. Still using comic sans. Sorry.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

But doesn't 'bad' mean 'good' these days? 
My threads are all *wicked*!

:angel: :devil: :angel: :devil: :angel:
(Let's have a party!)


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

WHEEEE!

Observe as the positivity propels me towards 3000 posts!


----------



## omega (Mar 13, 2014)

Ingélou said:


> *Always remember that too much sunshine can harm your skin - even as it adds a merry giddiness to your personal manners. Though not half as much as moonshine does. * :lol: :lol: :lol:











I became blind trying to read your post. I'm so happy this will help me concentrate more on music.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Forty five years ago we may have looked like this:










I suspect this is more the reality now:


----------



## omega (Mar 13, 2014)

elgars ghost said:


>


So colorful! I really _love _it.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

omega said:


> So colorful! I really _love _it.


You know what they say: old hippies never die, they just flash back.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Peace out, TC!!!


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

With the method of overwhelming positivity, this thread will dominate the Community forum for a hundred years!!


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Yayyyy!!!!!!!!
Forum Domination!!!!!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> But doesn't 'bad' mean 'good' these days?
> My threads are all *wicked*!
> 
> :angel: :devil: :angel: :devil: :angel:
> (Let's have a party!)


Yeah. My students used to say "You bad, teach!" It meant they liked me. Ha! Ha!


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Peace and happiness to everyone


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

^
^

I remember reading that Jefferson Airplane guitarist Paul Kantner was tripping on acid (surprise surprise...) during Woodstock and backstage some Roquefort cheese lying on a dish came alive when he looked at it. Watching this footage again reminded me how blissed-out Grace seemed to be as well.


----------



## omega (Mar 13, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Yeah. My students used to say "You bad, teach!" It meant they liked me. Ha! Ha!


hpowders has posted on this thread! Pithy flower power is so delightful!


----------

